# Пытаюсь выбрать баян до 70 тыщ. Поможите!



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

Решил сменить старенький Рубин на что-то многоголосое и нетрёхрядное (с выборкой, ибо в школе обучен советской). Предлагают Агаты (не верю в них), России (внешне ничего и по функционалу) и Юпитера на грани жизни и смерти. Баркаролы и Вельтмейстеры не смотрю. И вот ведь нравится Россия, но боюсь, что 4 ряда не сильно помогут после трёх. А хочется в другой мир пассажной и аккордной (октавной) техники. И с регистрами поиграться хочется. Даже на три голоса бы согласился если один в ломаной деке. Но тут Россию ругают, а мне консерваторский знакомый, наоборот, её советовал, если на Юпитер денег нет. И причём кусковую ни сколько не ругал. И заодно реально ли купить инструмент прослушивая по интернету через всякий скайп и прочие? Жду Ваших советов по всему сумбуру заданных вопросов. Хочу сделать подарок любимому человеку ). До ДР меньше месяца. Надо определяться


----------



## zet10 (18 Дек 2015)

Ну что тут можно посоветовать,когда бюджет до 70,а запросы на 350? Ваш консерваторский знакомый советует Вам совершенно правильно, купить что то более достойное на эту сумму к сожалению не возможно.


----------



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

Ну, я не совсем верно написал, видимо. Он (мой консерваторский знакомый) не знал моего бюджета, но сказал по нисходящей. А ту же Ясную поставил ниже, тык скыть, России, а тут её что-то не очень хвалят. Конечно, с оговоркой, что каждый инструмент слушать надо. И неужели всё то что продаётся б/у от 70 до 100 в регистрах и многих тембрах так плохо, что надо терпеть копить и никогда в результате не купить. 350 это же цена новья на такой запрос как мне показалось по avito. Я даже один баян успел послушать (за 70), но не успел купить, хотя звук понравился. Другой кто-то взял.


----------



## vater (18 Дек 2015)

Как говорится, на ловца и зверь бежит. Покупать профессиональный баян по магазинской цене - это традиционный путь, где-то на грани безумия. Но мне известны и другие способы покупки. Например, познакомиться с мастером баянной фабрики, даже бывшим, а у него дома своя мастерская, где он собирает-ремонтирует баяны. Так мне и удалось приобрести цельнопланочный баян по приемлемой цене, пускай трехрядный, но с выборкой. А звук - просто чудо! Этот же мастер мне рассказал, что однажды познакомился с преподавателем консерватории, который ему за какую-то услугу уступил недорого свой подержанный "Юпитер". Я так понимаю, что *профессиональные музыканты стараются хороший инструмент передать только в хорошие руки*. Круговорот хороших инструментов в среде музыкантов так или иначе происходит, надо только дождаться своей очереди.


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

*Jellymax*,
бюджет явно ни туда, ни сюда... Я бы оценил нижнюю планку Ваших желаний штук 220-250...
Немцы прямодечные (Грандины )- 35-40тр. Явно меньше 70тр, да и кайфу от них никакого.

Самое близкое, что можно придумать - Supita с рубиновской выборкой. Кусок, но более, чем качественный (хотя звук неьбаянный ). Можно найти в районе 100-150тр


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Дек 2015)

Jellymax/ писал:


> 1. Решил сменить старенький Рубин.
> 2. Хочу сделать подарок любимому человеку ). До ДР меньше месяца.


Кто на ком стоял? Ничего не понял. Кто решил сменить баян, кто кому решил подарить?


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, что ж тут непонятно? Себе любимому на ДР подарок сделать


----------



## zet10 (18 Дек 2015)

Vev,Supita с рубиновской выборкой? Ты о чем, об аккордеоне? Баянов по крайней мере я не встречал с выборкой,а речь идет о баяне...да и если б был такой баян,на кой он нужен с выборкой при диапазоне правой 47 нот


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

*zet10*,
видел я такого монстра не так давно в каком-то объявлении... Согласен, что вещь не особенно интересная. Ну а на 70тр вообще ничего не покупается, увы


----------



## glory (18 Дек 2015)

Можно рассмотреть ещё три инструмента.
Трехголосый цельнопланочный "Юпитер" (ц. планки, 4 ряда, 7 регистров, выборка)
Кусковой "Юпитер" (полноценный, диапазон 61, итальянский аккорд)
И почти равнозначная модернизированная "Россия", на которую можно поставить итал. аккорд...
Другой мир пассажей и поиграться регистрами хватит на месяц. А потом встанет вопрос качества...


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2015)

zet10 (18.12.2015, 16:35) писал:


> Vev,Supita с рубиновской выборкой? Ты о чем, об аккордеоне? Баянов по крайней мере я не встречал с выборкой,а речь идет о баяне...да и если б был такой баян,на кой он нужен с выборкой при диапазоне правой 47 нот


 Ой, братцы, а растолкуйте мне, пожалуйста, раз уж тут об этом речь зашла, почему это для кнопочного аккордеона с таким диапазоном в правой выборка является нонсенсом, хотя для клавишного вполне нормальна даже и при ещё меньшем?
Я просто логики в этом не улавливаю и мне ужасно интересно.Jellymax (18.12.2015, 14:41) писал:


> Он (мой консерваторский знакомый) не знал моего бюджета, но сказал по нисходящей. А ту же Ясную поставил ниже, тык скыть, России, а тут её что-то не очень хвалят.


 Так "Поляна" заведомо ниже "России" в смысле её двухголосности и трёхрядности, а вот по остальным параметрам, пожалуй, всё-таки выше. Хотя у каких-то двух конкретных экземпляров соотношение качества может оказаться наверное любым. Интересно, а Вы "Левшу" как вариант не рассматриваете? Архаичный конечно и притом тяжеленный инструмент, зато звучит по-моему очень достойно. Правда в хорошем состоянии такой баян найти наверное непросто...


----------



## glory (18 Дек 2015)

В клавишный аккордеон по бюджетности врезают выборку. Бестселлер - "Supita", затем  "Consona". Видел даже "Stella" и "Serino", в чем смысла вообще не вижу - сам аккордеон стоит дешевле операции по установке...
А в кнопочный смысла нет устанавливать, есть масса выборных баянов бюджетного уровня.


----------



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

vater писал:


> Я так понимаю, что *профессиональные музыканты стараются хороший инструмент передать только в хорошие руки*. Круговорот хороших инструментов в среде музыкантов так или иначе происходит, надо только дождаться своей очереди.


----------



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

Не могу научиться пользоваться форумом. Блин! Отвечаю Vater'у. 
В число музыкантов приближенных к искусству настолько чтобы мне передавали инструменты не вхожу и ее войду. Более того не входил. Да и слышу одним ухом, но оно же просит голоса баяна покрасивше чем есть. Поэтому буду покупать.


----------



## zet10 (18 Дек 2015)

Уважаемый MAN! Отвечаю на Ваш вопрос, дело в том что в классическом русском баяне типа "Юпитер" диапазон минимум 58 нот,что необходимо для исполнения классической музыки ( речь идет только о Готововыборных баянах).Аккордеон же в плане диапазона "ущербен",Вы представляете если у аккордеона будет диапазон на 64 ноты? Попытка у нас с Виньени была,выпущена модель на 47 клавиш,но инструмент крайне неудобный по габаритам и весу, поэтому я считаю что в аккордеоне диапазон 45 клавиш это максимум!


----------



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

Отвечаю glory, вернее подтверждаю его правоту.
В Питере смотрел и слушал баян сделанный для парня, под музыкальную школу, но хорошего, на мой взгляд уровня. На основе трехголосого Юпитера. Некрупный. 
Вот ссылка: 
https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_666733077
Понравился, но как уже писал продали не дождавшись меня. Вот смотрю России в разных городах (по интернету), где смогу найти знакомых ччобы посмотрели. И в Питере опять же через неделю может послушаю Агат. Больно продавец занятой.


----------



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

А что касается месяц поиграться, а потом всплывёт качество. Это про что? Типа сначала буду увлечён новой аппликатурой и регистрами, а потом всё равно вылезут проблемы если возьму не задорого убитый инструмент изначально высокого уровня (скажем очень старый Юпитер уже пользованный-перепользованный)?


----------



## Jellymax (18 Дек 2015)

MAN писал:


> Интересно, а Вы "Левшу" как вариант не рассматриваете? Архаичный конечно и притом тяжеленный инструмент, зато звучит по-моему очень достойно. Правда в хорошем состоянии такой баян найти наверное непросто..


ЛЕВШУ дешевле 140 не видел. А это два бюджета. Ну, дорого мне. Ну, никак. Потом ремонт в моём городе такого чуда, возможно затруднён. Как-то так


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

zet10 (18.12.2015, 20:53) писал:


> Попытка у нас с Виньени была,выпущена модель на 47 клавиш,но инструмент крайне неудобный по габаритам и весу, поэтому я считаю что в аккордеоне диапазон 45 клавиш это максимум!


Юра, да ладно... При моих богатырских 172 см роста 47 я вообще не чувствую


----------



## zet10 (18 Дек 2015)

Жень,а не замахнуться ли тебе на 50 клавиши? Вес в 47 клавиш тобой достойно взят!


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Жень,а не замахнуться ли тебе на 50 клавиши? Вес в 47 клавиш тобой достойно взят!


Юра, как только хоть раз воспользуюсь ми-бемоль в малой, тут же задумаюсь


----------



## Jellymax (19 Дек 2015)

Ну, вроде как обсуждение закрылось само собой. Спасибо всем, принявшим участие в моей дальнейшей музыкальной судьбе. Будет, что послушать выложу.


----------



## glory (20 Дек 2015)

Не сердитесь, и не обижайтесь.. Форум иногда неделями молчит..
Ну, а Вам пожелание. Не торопитесь. Инструмент для души иногда годами ищут... И хорошо если находят...


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2015)

Копите деньги и следите за новостями,у меня иногда проскакивают просто "сказочные" варианты,летом ребята из Владимира купили у меня Готововыборный кусковой Юпитер за 80 тысяч с итальянскими голосами,но там была ситуация следущая ,мне срочно понадобились деньги что б платить аренду за магазин, был "мертвый" сезон,ни чего ни кому не нужно было и я отдал инструмент уже лишь бы как,только б заткнуть дыру...такие ситуации бывают у меня переодически ,так что следите за обьявами.Ну а судя по тому что происходит у нас в стране,может скоро Ваши 70 тысяч будет уже сумма за инструмент... По крайней мере на данный момент цены на квартиры в Москве уже ушли вниз на миллион, посмотрим что дальше будет!


P/s. Хотя цены на продукты и все остальное стабильно растут))


----------



## Jellymax (20 Дек 2015)

glory/ писал:


> Не сердитесь, и не обижайтесь.. Форум иногда неделями молчит..
> Ну, а Вам пожелание. Не торопитесь. Инструмент для души иногда годами ищут... И хорошо если находят...


Нет, что Вы, я не обиделся. Да и на новости "своей темы" я подписан и новую информацию не пропущу. А ответы позволили мне несколько упорядочить сложившиеся представления об инструментах следующей за Рубином ценовой и, хотелось бы верить звуковой, категории.


----------



## Jellymax (20 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Копите деньги и следите за новостями,у меня иногда проскакивают просто "сказочные" варианты,летом ребята из Владимира купили у меня Готововыборный кусковой Юпитер за 80 тысяч с итальянскими голосами,но там была ситуация следущая ,мне срочно понадобились деньги что б платить аренду за магазин, был "мертвый" сезон,ни чего ни кому не нужно было и я отдал инструмент уже лишь бы как,только б заткнуть дыру...такие ситуации бывают у меня переодически ,так что следите за обьявами.Ну а судя по тому что происходит у нас в стране,может скоро Ваши 70 тысяч будет уже сумма за инструмент... По крайней мере на данный момент цены на квартиры в Москве уже ушли вниз на миллион, посмотрим что дальше будет!
> 
> 
> P/s. Хотя цены на продукты и все остальное стабильно растут))


Насчёт копить, это я уже понял. Цены на квартиры полагаю долго были завышены, как и ожидания граждан хорошей жизни. А вот где следить за Вашими объявами, чтобы оказаться в нужном месте с пачкой денег я не знаю. Так как форумы почитывал ранее не регистрируясь и то, раз в месяц не чаще, если поисковик пошлёт, то и структуру сайта не очень представляю. Ну, а то, что Вы пишите про Юпитер за 80, видимо, действительно, сказка. Почему то вспомнилось: мне так хочется глупенькой сказки, детской сказки, наивной, смешной...из маэстро.


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2015)

Напишите мне в личку Ваш мейл,как появиться интересный вариант я Вам сразу сообщу.На Авито еще очень много выложено у меня объявлений,сайт ,но это уже рекламма тогда получается,если все тут озвучивать где отслеживать свежие новости по продаже моих инструментов... Присылайте лучше мне в личку Ваш майл,телефон,так будет проще держать Вас в курсе дела, и без " понтов" на форуме.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

zet10 (20.12.2015, 04:53) писал:


> и без " понтов" на форуме.


Праально, Дядя Юра говоришь... Реклама здесь только платная...


----------



## diorel (20 Дек 2015)

Есть Супита переделка из аккордеона,4-х рядный,готово-выборный,правая кусковая с ломааной декой,левая цельнопланочная.


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2015)

Денис,ты совсем не читаешь предыдущие сообщения))... Не катит Супита готово выборная, Диапазон маловат,да и поостерегся я бы на месте покупателя покупать переделки.


----------



## Jellymax (20 Дек 2015)

Товарищи, баянисты! Купил временный вариант за тридцатку с пятирядкой. Попробую как пойдёт с руками и аппликатурой (явно тяжелее Рубина). Потом буду выбирать окончательный. Думаю, что через год. Итак 70 было рассчитано на половину в кредит. Вот сменю работу, стану большим начальником и держись, Балоне Бурини (белый как у Макса Клеймёнова*).
* Максим Клеймёнов - маленький ещё баянист из Питерских юных дарований. Слышал год назад в капелле. До сих пор переслушиваю.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

*Jellymax*,
Поздравляю, хотя очень как-то быстро Вы... Неужто сразу легло и Вы сразу к нему испытали нежные чувства?


----------

